# I galaxy s 2 i7727 restarts help



## chrisroket (Oct 24, 2012)

Mod Type:: ROM

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
my problem is that my i7727 is restarted.
try updating with the original firmware and followed the problem then I will root and install cyanogenmod 9.1 stable but the problem persists could help me because I'm a bit new to this but I try to do everything possible thanks in advance for your help


----------



## softballjunkee13 (Apr 25, 2012)

chrisroket said:


> Mod Type:: ROMDifficulty:: EasyMod Status:: StableApply In:: Other (See Description)Requires Root:: YesSource:: my problem is that my i7727 is restarted.
> try updating with the original firmware and followed the problem then I will root and install cyanogenmod 9.1 stable but the problem persists could help me because I'm a bit new to this but I try to do everything possible thanks in advance for your help


In my opinion you'll probably get more help over at xda developers. Doesn't seem to b too much activity on here in the development section

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mindmajick (Aug 16, 2011)

softballjunkee13 said:


> In my opinion you'll probably get more help over at xda developers. Spent seem to b too much activity on here in the development section
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Expect that to change.

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrisroket (Oct 24, 2012)

on that page only reason I gave offense and I closed the topic they just say their i7777 are the best and the only ones I found are lack of ethics on the part of the moderators know no other product that can help me


----------



## nrm5110 (May 11, 2012)

Reboot problems I would need far more detail frequency of occurrence flashing method and how you install apps

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002 (Apr 2, 2012)

nrm5110 said:


> Reboot problems I would need far more detail frequency of occurrence flashing method and how you install apps
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Yea I agree need more info bro. Umm did you do a full wipe before you flashed or did you just dirty flash? So many custom ROM problems are not the rom or the phone but due to a dirty flash

My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 5 on my skyrocket.


----------



## garydv2002 (Apr 2, 2012)

mindmajick said:


> Expect that to change.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Well majic you can bet if your bringing the two headed monster orthus over here then I'll be here for sure....

My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 5 on my skyrocket.


----------



## nrm5110 (May 11, 2012)

garydv2002 said:


> Well majic you can bet if your bringing the two headed monster orthus over here then I'll be here for sure....
> 
> My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 5 on my skyrocket.


thank god I get someone cool over here with me

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xcrazydx (Oct 25, 2012)

nrm5110 said:


> thank god I get someone cool over here with me
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Like a Bo$$


----------



## nrm5110 (May 11, 2012)

xcrazydx said:


> Like a Bo$$


zomg my partner in crime lmao saaaaweeeeeet

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xcrazydx (Oct 25, 2012)

nrm5110 said:


> zomg my partner in crime lmao saaaaweeeeeet
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


I'm here buddy!


----------



## chrisroket (Oct 24, 2012)

well my problem was that I bought a cell if restarting only the original software did you completely wipe clean all cache complete the problem persisted then decided to install the sof aa back with odin complete whole and create the problem persisted I went back to do full wipe and reinstall again and followed sof equal volvi do wipe everything and chooses x install cm 9.1 stable probe did wipe and reboot and still the same damage is reset button will change the ignition internal combustion and no longer just to make him think my phone died or something is wrong with the software not thanks for reading my post and what they can help thanks


----------



## nrm5110 (May 11, 2012)

chrisroket said:


> well my problem was that I bought a cell if restarting only the original software did you completely wipe clean all cache complete the problem persisted then decided to install the sof aa back with odin complete whole and create the problem persisted I went back to do full wipe and reinstall again and followed sof equal volvi do wipe everything and chooses x install cm 9.1 stable probe did wipe and reboot and still the same damage is reset button will change the ignition internal combustion and no longer just to make him think my phone died or something is wrong with the software not thanks for reading my post and what they can help thanks


wtf English please

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## softballjunkee13 (Apr 25, 2012)

chrisroket said:


> well my problem was that I bought a cell if restarting only the original software did you completely wipe clean all cache complete the problem persisted then decided to install the sof aa back with odin complete whole and create the problem persisted I went back to do full wipe and reinstall again and followed sof equal volvi do wipe everything and chooses x install cm 9.1 stable probe did wipe and reboot and still the same damage is reset button will change the ignition internal combustion and no longer just to make him think my phone died or something is wrong with the software not thanks for reading my post and what they can help thanks


punctuation is key. 

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------

